# Doppler scan



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello

wonder if u can shed some light on this please.

MY dd is 27 weeks pg, her last appointment she only measured 22 weeks, so the consultant refered her for a growth scan.

baby's tummy has gone from being on middle line to the bottom now and only weighs 1 pound. so the consultant has now ordered weekly doppler scans and 2 weekly growth scans.

her first doppler scan was done yesterday and had to be done 3 times as the level kept changing each time, so he went on the 3rd reading.

what is normal for a doppler reading. on the graph it has dropped too is this normal. there is a littel chart and its at the very bottomof the chart, well just off the scale really.

she see's the consultant again next week but we are alittle puzzled.

many thx

lisa


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A good Doppler should show a good blood flow and no resistance. They aren't usually plotted on a chart, just the growth. Even if the Doppler was ok, with the growth dropping off they will still want to repeat them. If it says no endiastolic flow or restricted flow, they will be concerned, but if it says reversed diastolic flow, they may well want to deliver her, but hopefully it won't get to that stage yet. If she smokes, strongly encourage her to stop, as that will have a big impact.
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin, my dd don't smoke thank god, she ha only put on around 6 pound in weight and only has a tiny bump. She has another growth scan tuesday so see what that says. I guess what don't help she has had morning sickness all the way through and still does.

Lisa x


----------

